# Toro Greens 1600



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

Picked up the unit over the weekend. It was listed on the FB Market Place. 
The seller agreed to let it go for $320. He stated that he purchased a farm/golf course and was converting to riding mowers.
A greens mower was never in my plan this year and give up trying to convince my wife of the value of the machine.
Given the opportunity I pounced on it. 
None the less I a am excited about owning it. The mower, judging by the model number it appears to by a 2006 year model, feel free to correct me if I am wrong.
The seller said that he did not know much or anything about the mower. I started it and it did start and runs, some smoke came out, so maintenance needs is evident. This will most likely be a fall winter project and will start using the machine next year. 
I did test it and it kept shutting off while I was trying to test it on a section of my lawn, perhaps its me not really knowing how to operate it at the moment. I am looking for some advise on how to really bring the unit back to life. Any help is appreciated. Below are the obvious that I know will be needed and I can do myself, but that's about it.

1) Wash it down and clean all the dirt/grime off it (Motorcycle Cleaner)
2)Change Spark Plugs (Currently has NGK installed) will probably continue using it.
3)Change the OIL as specified 
4)Back Lap it.

I've heard of talks of replacing a bed knife but don't know if I need to replace it or get a new one.
Also, is the dealer/supplier the only way to get the parts. What are resources/websites commonly used to get parts.
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Nice pick up man! When I got my 1600 the guy was able to start it but was unable to keep it running. When I got it home I cleaned out carb, greased the fittings, gave it a quick backlap, and washed it with degreaser. The carb was plugged up with gunk! Been running good ever since. I plan on doing a tune up this coming winter.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

@The_iHenry thanks will make note of that, proper fuel and air flow could be the reason why it was shutting off with the resistance.


----------



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks @Ware


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

It might be shutting off due to the reel being set too tightly to the bedknife. Does the reel spin freely by hand?


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Mondeh6 said:


> The mower, judging by the model number it appears to by a 2006 year model, feel free to correct me if I am wrong.


The serial number shows its a 90's model but I would not worry about that. The first part is the model number, the second part is the serial number. A 2006 would start with 26 and have about 8 digits. What you have is prior to the dated serial numbers. 
NGK is the plug used in the Kawasaki engines.


----------



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

@adgattoni thanks. No it is a tight fit. Very little or no clearance.
I'll check that.


----------



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

@TNTurf thanks.


----------



## wking (Jun 7, 2019)

Great resource right here:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=102

I read through this all when I got a Toro GM 1000. Will help you with common problems with these mowers and give you so insight on where to find manuals, engine parts, etc.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2019)

Nice find Sir congrats &#128077;


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Mondeh6 said:


> @adgattoni thanks. No it is a tight fit. Very little or no clearance.
> I'll check that.


A feeler gauge is helpful for getting in the ball park. If I remember correctly the spec is around 0.002". You are supposed to be able to slide a 0.001" feeler between the reel and the bedknife, but 0.002" should not. From there just adjust in single click increments until it cuts paper. Each click is 0.0007". The reel should pinch paper when inserted parallel to the bedknife, but cut paper when inserted perpendicular to the bedknife.

If you can't cut paper without the reel being too tight (i.e., doesn't spin freely by hand), it's time to backlap. If the reel is too dull for backlapping, the reel needs to be taken somewhere to be sharpened.


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

Congratulations.

Please consider adding to the MPL3K https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=11646


----------



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

@Oceanus , soon as I can figure out the year and all the other info on the spreadsheet I'll list it.


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

@adgattoni How do you know if the reel needs to be sharpened exactly? By backlapping and it still not cutting paper?


----------



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

@adgattoni , judging by the way it looks, I'll say it should be backlapped. I don't know how long its been sitting, as part of a tune up it won't hurt. I haven't done the paper test with it yet.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Mondeh6 said:


> @Oceanus , soon as I can figure out the year and all the other info on the spreadsheet I'll list it.


Post the serial plate from the rear and we can get you close. The tag on the engine might help a little as well.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

bhutchinson87 said:


> @adgattoni How do you know if the reel needs to be sharpened exactly? By backlapping and it still not cutting paper?


I go by feel and to some extent look and a bit more than that paper test. When you run a thumb across the reel you will feel a drag against your skin. How can I explain that. Have you ever tested a knife to see if its sharp? You dont run the length of the blade, that would cut you, you run 90 degrees to the blade feeling for tooth. The reel is very similar. If in testing you feel nothing the edge is likely rounded and ready for sharpening. If you however feel some tooth to it your most of the way to a good result. That is when I move to the paper test to see how well it cuts. Spaced about the thickness of paper from the bedknife, you should be able to cut paper when placed at a 90 degree angle to the knife. The same direction grass would be if you were mowing. If you have to tighten the bedknife against the reel you are ready for a sharpen. A tight contact is not good for the reel or knife. An almost touching, like within .001 of an inch, and cutting paper you are good to go.


----------

